# Forearm Soreness



## emtBnyc13 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have been on the job for a few months now and I am realizing that the undersides of my forearms are constantly sore which I believe is from loading/unloading the stretcher in the ambulance. I do this 6-8 times per day so I am guessing that could be the cause..does anyone else suffer from this? Any exercises/ideas that could be a help?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2013)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/2/muscle/forearms


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 28, 2013)

Use your anatomy lessons, Weedhopper.

1. What anatomic structures which you use daily run through the area of pain? Or can it be replicated by pressing on nerve plexi?
2. Try to replicate the sensation, probably using resistive contraction (i.e., re-enact lifting a patient by lifting the bumper of your truck etc).
3. Ask yourself what makes it worse and what makes it better?

Lastly, if it's work related, tell your boss. Maybe she or he has an answer, and it may be covered under work comp, or its an ergonomics issue they need to fix for everyone.

PS: Do you raise the ambulance litter with an underhand bicep curl? If so, try not to actually curl in (palmarflex) the wrist, nor let it fall back (hyperdorsiflex) under load, try to keep it neutral with whole body coordinated lifting.


----------



## tod (Sep 29, 2013)

I got tendinitis from cooking when I worked in kitchens full time, in my forearms. Being told to stop cooking is what brought me to EMS actually.

Anyway stretching often and chiropractor + massage all works really well. But at least stretch a lot, that's free.


----------

